# Intel Haswell HD 4400 support



## FSG (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD and enjoy it very much. However my integrated graphic circuit is not supported and the system switch back on VESA.
While it is very okay for every day tasks (browsing the net, coding, document manipulation), some more demanding things are impossible (advanced games like flight simulation) or frustrating (watching movies with sounds completely disynchronized).

I searched the forum and FreeBSD site but couldn't find when Haswell integrated graphics would be supported, just saw a post from Oct 2014 saying that early testing were (still are?) underway.

Is it a matter of weeks? Months? Next year?


----------



## hukadan (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you go through this thread : Thread situation-with-intel-graphics-haswell-broadwell.50865 ?


----------



## FSG (Mar 17, 2015)

No, missed it.

Thanks! I'll wait..


----------

